# What kind of dog are you?



## Shodan (Nov 23, 2004)

I'm an Australian Cattle Dog.......what are you?


http://www.gone2thedogs.com/ 

  Just click on the above and do the quiz described on the lower right (under What Dog are You?).


----------



## Sarah (Nov 23, 2004)

*Munsterlander* - (the best qualities of Setters and Spaniels)

Loyal, affectionate and trustworthy dogs. Easily adapt to the role of hunter or family companion. Energetic and requires plenty of exercise.


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 23, 2004)

I'm a Appenzellar Sennenhund (Appenzell Mountain Dog)
Origin Switzerland- 
Kinda Cute


----------



## Sarah (Nov 23, 2004)

Blue Hearler's (Australian Cattle Dogs) are nice dogs...



			
				Shodan said:
			
		

> I'm an Australian Cattle Dog.......what are you?


----------



## mj_lover (Nov 23, 2004)

Sloughi, from morocco, webed feet for running in the dessert....i don't think I have ever seen a dessert


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 23, 2004)

I've seen a dessert.. 

and betcha I can visualize a web-footed dog running through it *G*


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 23, 2004)

Small Munsterlander.


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 23, 2004)

munsterlander?  errrr.. is it flatheaded, rather tallish, and big paws? heheee


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 23, 2004)

No - I'll post it laterz.  Besides, I don't run through the dessert - I  simply MOW through the dessert.   Those all look yummy BTW.  Gotta watch it though, just 4 weeks off has affected my figure.

 Gotta go sweat some now!


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 23, 2004)

ohhh sweat for me~!!  I took the entire week off of training!!!


----------



## Flatlander (Nov 23, 2004)

I'm a greyhound.


----------



## Lisa (Nov 23, 2004)

Keeshound

 Good natured and long lived.  This breed tends to be devoted to one person, acting courageously on their behalf.


----------



## Sarah (Nov 23, 2004)

I use to have a Keeshound, very sweet and loving dogs!





			
				Nalia said:
			
		

> Keeshound
> 
> Good natured and long lived. This breed tends to be devoted to one person, acting courageously on their behalf.


----------



## Ping898 (Nov 23, 2004)

I'm a swedish Vallhund....:uhyeah: 

not heard of it before myself....


----------



## Vadim (Nov 23, 2004)

I'm an Akita  .

-Vadim


----------



## Cruentus (Nov 23, 2004)

Surprise, surprise. I'm a pitbull-terrier


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Nov 23, 2004)

Apparently I'm a Shiba Inu.  No, really.  Domestic and good with kids, aloof with strangers, will rise to the hunt.


Hmmmm.


----------



## Sarah (Nov 23, 2004)

Feisty Mouse said:
			
		

> Apparently I'm a Shiba Inu. No, really. Domestic and good with kids, aloof with strangers, will rise to the hunt.
> 
> 
> Hmmmm.


OMG have you seen Shiba's they are soooo cute!!


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Nov 23, 2004)

I'm a swedish Vallhund...Ping me too!


----------



## Ceicei (Nov 23, 2004)

I'm a Scottish Deerhound.  Cool....

  - Ceicei


----------



## Ceicei (Nov 23, 2004)

Ping and MJ, this is what a Swedish Vallhund looks like.  Very beautiful!

 - Ceicei


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 23, 2004)

I'm a Saluki (sounds like a rice-burning motorcycle)
It said Origin from Iran. The Saluki and Sloughi have parallel histories and most likely date back to the same stem (family tree I suppose) in the ancient Middle East and a painting dated 3600 BC shows such dogs. Esteemed by Arab Sheiks and nomadic Bedouin, this breed was paired with hawks to hunt gazelles and other game. They were never sold but presented as gifts, which is how they reached Europe. 
Personality: This elegant, if somewhat aloof breed is loyal, affectionate and trustworthy (you single ladies paying attention ??) and dispite limited interest in Europe it is now a well sought-after animal. It still retains strong hunting instincts and so care should be taken when taking it to the country side. 


> From the following site: http://www.nextdaypets.com/directory/breeds/S.aspx
> Breed Group:  Hounds
> Weight:  35-65 pounds
> Height:  males: 23-28, females: 17-23 inches
> ...


----------



## Sarah (Nov 23, 2004)

Are you saying you're a  "well sought-after animal" MAC???


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 23, 2004)

Sarah said:
			
		

> Are you saying you're a  "well sought-after animal" MAC???


Only in *ahem* certain places.   :uhyeah:


----------



## Xequat (Nov 23, 2004)

Greyhound here.  Can't cut and paste description for some reason.


----------



## Paul B (Nov 23, 2004)

For a couple of you guys/gals I have(or they have me) both an Akita and a Shiba Inu. Awesome dogs!

I would be a Bouvier De Flandres....ummmmkkk. The only thing I think about that is "Stupid sexy Flanders!!"....Homer S.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Nov 23, 2004)

Thanks for the pic CC!


----------



## Ping898 (Nov 23, 2004)

Thanks for the pic CC, cute dog.


----------



## Ceicei (Nov 23, 2004)

Paul B said:
			
		

> I would be a Bouvier De Flandres....ummmmkkk. The only thing I think about that is "Stupid sexy Flanders!!"....Homer S.


  This is what these awesome dogs look like.  Not sure if you can see them clearly, but I'll check for a better picture.

  - Ceicei


----------



## Ceicei (Nov 23, 2004)

A better pic for you, Paul!


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 23, 2004)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> A better pic for you, Paul!



Wow... only one dumb one in the whole bunch... (just kidding!)


----------



## Paul B (Nov 23, 2004)

LOL!


Thanks CC! I do need a haircut!! That looks like a Wheaten Terrier on steroids...looks carefully at avatar pic again....:lol:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Nov 24, 2004)

I'm an Italian Greyhound. Can't copy/paste it for some reason....


----------



## OUMoose (Nov 24, 2004)

Doberman Pinscher
Personality:  Needs careful handling even though its perfectly obedient when correctly trained.  Constantly wary and suspicious of strangers, it is alert and aggressive with a remarkable stamina, all of which make it the wrong kind of dog to meet if you're a cat burglar.


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 24, 2004)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Small Munsterlander.


  MUNSTERLANDER (small)

_*  Origins*_
 Germany. These dogs combine the best qualities of the setter and the spaniel. While on record as one of the newest pointing and retrieving gundogs the Large Munsterlander has been well established in its native Germany since the beginning of the 18th century. Then it was regarded as a German Long-haired Pointer. The Small Munsterlander is more recent than the large variety.

_*  Personality*_
 Loyal, affectionate and trustworthy these aminals easily adapt to the role of hunter or family companion. They are very energetic and need plenty of exercise. 

_*  FOR PICTURES*_:   www.fallbrookrun.com


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Nov 24, 2004)

Sarah - they *are* adorable!  Now I want to get one.

And the Bouviers are great dogs - I have a breed that is somewhat similar to them, but much smaller.  I met a woman with her Bouvier a little while ago - they are so pretty, and very calm.


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 24, 2004)

OUMoose said:
			
		

> Doberman Pinscher
> Personality: <snip> all of which make it the wrong kind of dog to meet if you're a cat burglar.



Hmm, makes you think the dog would *WANT* you to burglarize the cat.


----------



## Melissa426 (Nov 24, 2004)

Field Spaniel (very pretty dog, but I can't post picture)

"good sporting dog with equable temperament, adaptable, able to fit into family life or do fieldwork, helping people kill animals."

Hmmm...
Don't know about the "killing animals" part. Other wise, fairly close. 

Peace,
Melissa


----------



## Ceicei (Nov 24, 2004)

Melissa426 said:
			
		

> Field Spaniel (very pretty dog, but I can't post picture)


I attached a picture for you.

- Ceicei


----------

